# How to tell if puppies are purebred?



## Evaldas (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello . I'm new to this forum, I'm from Lithuania.
I'm now really starting to consider getting a german shepherd puppy in the summer. I wanted one since I was 12 years old, but we didn't have the space for one. At the moment I'm still considering, reading Puppies for Dummies and etc., thinking of supplies I'd need, if I could take few weeks of vacation when I'd get my puppy.
Also I'm starting to work 3/4 time instead of full and I will have more time available.
I know that the best option is to buy a GSD with papers, however that's not really an option for me, it is a bit too pricey. Here puppies with documents cost about 3-4 times more than without them. And for that I could buy many supplies, food and cover a few vet bills. Even though I'm not a dog expert, I think it is absolutely possible to get a great purebred puppy without papers. Of course from what I've seen online everyone understands "purebred" differently. I just want a companion, it's not for shows or anything (obviously).
Is there a resource that lists the things to look in a puppy to help decide if it's purebred or not? And e.g. things that are not so easily noticed and overlooked by an inexperienced person? Most of the answers I could find on the internet are like "well just look at his papers" or "have his DNA tested" etc.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

If you are looking for a GSD without papers, why not just go the route of a GSD rescue instead of supporting a backyard breeder?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

By not going to a reputable breeder in order to save money, you run the risk of getting a poor quality dog, purebred or not. A breeder that tests its dogs for physical and mental health, and stands behinds the quality of the dogs they produce is probably going to be more affordable in the long run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree to work with a rescue. Have you possibly tried calling up or contacting a GSD breeder for their recommendations? They may have a network so that if a pup/adult comes up needing a home they can keep you in mind. And if you go to meet with them so they know you are serious about loving the breed with the TIME and money commitment for training/socializing/exercising they will be more likely to refer you.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Without papers, there is no way to know for sure if the dog is purebred. Your chances of getting a great purebred puppy without papers is slim; there are dozens (hundreds?) of threads here about people with BYB dogs riddled with problems (like mine). Supporting shady, unethical breeding practices is frowned upon here. By "saving money" you are very much running the risk of ending up with a dog who will cost you thousands in vet and/or training bills.

If money is too tight to buy a well-bred dog, I would wait until you are in a better position financially, or consider rescue.


----------



## Evaldas (Mar 24, 2014)

KathrynApril said:


> If you are looking for a GSD without papers, why not just go the route of a GSD rescue instead of supporting a backyard breeder?


Well, my sister volunteers for a pet shelter and she said generally purebred dogs are very rare


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Evaldas said:


> Well, my sister volunteers for a pet shelter and she said generally purebred dogs are very rare


Shelters are very different from breed-specific rescue. There are some really good GSD rescues that spend a lot of time ensuring a great match between adopter and adoptee.


----------



## Evaldas (Mar 24, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> Shelters are very different from breed-specific rescue. There are some really good GSD rescues that spend a lot of time ensuring a great match between adopter and adoptee.


I'm sorry, but maybe it's like that in the USA, it's completely different in Lithuania...

Could you then tell me what is the age that you can tell if a puppy is a purebred GSD?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Evaldas said:


> I'm sorry, but maybe it's like that in the USA, it's completely different in Lithuania...
> 
> Could you then tell me what is the age that you can tell if a puppy is a purebred GSD?


Without papers, you really can't. You might be able to get SOME idea when they're older. 

If rescue isn't an option, wait until you are in a position financially to get a dog with papers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Evaldas said:


> Hello . I'm new to this forum, I'm from Lithuania.


Hi, and welcome to the forum! If you go to your Control Panel (User CP) you can put your location in your profile, and it will appear below your username next to each of your posts. Some people may not have noticed that you're in another country and are assuming that you're in the U.S. 

If there's no way you are able to get a registered puppy from a breeder, then you likely won't know 100% for sure that you're getting a purebred. But if you're very familiar with the breed, you should be able to make an educated guess just by looking.

Rather than a list of things to look for, search for pictures on line and get to know what GSDs look like at all stages of development. If it LOOKS purebred, it probably is, or at least close enough.


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

Reading this makes me a bit nervous because I didn't get ares from a gs breeder
Not tryna jack this thread but could anyone tell me if ares looks likes a purebred fron this pic?

_ **** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN ****_


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Owens19, yes, looks very shepherdy, if your pup is a mix, it's a high content of GSD.

To the OP, if you don't want to take the advice of using a REPUTABLE breeder for health and stability reasons, I'd suggest studying pictures of 8 week old puppies in the pictures forum. The shape of the head, the ears etc. 

I have family in Belarus, which I know isn't your country but as I understand how it works in that part of europe, there's farm dogs and there's show/breed dogs. A farmer with a litter is going to have the parents on site because they're his own working dogs. If you can't meet both parents, that's a red flag that both parents may not be full GSD.Ask lots of questions. An honest person will have solid answers. Use your judgement. Besides, a dog who's not all GSD is going to be pretty cool...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think a rescue would be a great option for you, if you can't afford to go to a good breeder.


----------

